

Ask HN: How do file sharing sites generate money? - just_testing

<i>specially</i> those without ads.<p>My guess is they generate money by trying to get subscribers and using ads heavily.<p>But there are so many programs available to skip the page and automatically download (JDownloader, for instance), that I fail to see if they are really getting money.<p>Also, I'd love to know if anyone has real figures.
======
RealGeek
I know guys in file-sharing industry making over $10 million a year. They
wouldn't want me talk about this is public. You can contact me in private to
talk more about it :)

My contact information is in my profile.

